# 26 Σεπτεμβρίου: Ευρωπαϊκή Ημέρα Γλωσσών



## curry (Sep 26, 2008)

Από τη σημερινή Ελευθεροτυπία:

Από τον ΧΡΗΣΤΟ ΜΙΧΑΗΛΙΔΗ [email protected], www.bavzer.blogspot.com

Η ΣΗΜΕΡΙΝΗ μέρα, 26η Σεπτεμβρίου, καθιερώθηκε ως Ευρωπαϊκή Ημέρα Γλωσσών το 2001, με πρωτοβουλία του Συμβουλίου της Ευρώπης και την υποστήριξη της Ευρωπαϊκής Ενωσης, για την ενθάρρυνση της γλωσσικής πολυμορφίας στη Γηραιά Ηπειρο. Ιδού, μερικά ενδιαφέροντα στατιστικά στοιχεία που συγκεντρώσαμε:

* Στην Ευρώπη, σήμερα, ομιλούνται 200 γλώσσες και διάλεκτοι.

*Η πιο διαδεδομένη γλώσσα μεταξύ των Ευρωπαίων είναι τα αγγλικά, καθώς το 34% των Ευρωπαίων πολιτών τα χρησιμοποιεί ως δεύτερη γλώσσα. Ακολουθούν τα γερμανικά (12%) και τα γαλλικά (11%).

*Οι πιο γλωσσομαθείς στην Ευρώπη είναι οι Λουξεμβούργιοι, καθώς το 99% μπορεί να συνεννοηθεί σε τουλάχιστον μία ξένη γλώσσα. Ακολουθούν Λετονοί και Μαλτέζοι με 93%. Αντιθέτως, μόλις το 29% των Ούγγρων μιλά μια ξένη γλώσσα, ενώ ακολουθούν οι Αγγλοι (30%), οι Πορτογάλοι, οι Ισπανοί και οι Ιταλοί (36%).

*Ενας στους δύο Ελληνες (49%) είναι ικανός να συνεννοηθεί σε τουλάχιστον μία ξένη γλώσσα, ποσοστό το οποίο συμπίπτει με τον κοινοτικό μέσον όρο.

*Το 44% των Ελλήνων έχει ως δεύτερη γλώσσα, μετά τη μητρική, τα αγγλικά, το 8% τα γαλλικά και τα γερμανικά και το 3% συνεννοείται καλύτερα στα ιταλικά.

*Οι πιο γλωσσομαθείς είναι οι μαθητές, καθώς οκτώ στους δέκα είναι σε θέση να συνεννοηθούν σε τουλάχιστον μία ξένη γλώσσα.

*Σύμφωνα με επίσημους μεταφραστές της Ε.Ε., τα πολωνικά, τα ολλανδικά και τα φινλανδικά είναι μερικές από τις πιο δύσκολες ευρωπαϊκές γλώσσες και σημειώνουν ότι ο βαθμός δυσκολίας εξαρτάται και από τη μητρική γλώσσα του καθενός.

ΕΝ ΤΩ ΜΕΤΑΞΥ

Οπως διαβάσαμε πριν λίγες μέρες σε τηλεγράφημα του ΑΠΕ, ένας Ελληνας, ο Ιωάννης Οικονόμου, ο οποίος μιλά 32 γλώσσες, είναι ο πιο πολύγλωσσος μεταφραστής στην υπηρεσία της Ευρωπαϊκής Επιτροπής. «Η εκμάθηση ξένων γλωσσών είναι για μένα μια γέφυρα ανάμεσα σε διαφορετικούς πολιτισμούς», δήλωσε ο Ι. Οικονόμου, που εργάζεται στην Ε.Ε. από το 1996. Μεγάλωσε σε μια από τις πιο τουριστικές περιοχές της Ελλάδας, στα Χανιά της Κρήτης, και από μικρός γοητεύτηκε «από τους διαφορετικούς ήχους των γλωσσών που μιλούσαν οι τουρίστες». Ηταν μόλις 5 ετών όταν, ενώ τα φιλαράκια του ζητούσαν από τους γονείς τους να τους πάρουν ένα ποδήλατο, αυτός ζήτησε δάσκαλο να μάθει αγγλικά. Μετά από δύο χρόνια θέλησε να προσθέσει τα γερμανικά και συνέχισε με ιταλικά και γαλλικά. Οταν αποφοίτησε από το Λύκειο, μιλούσε ήδη οχτώ γλώσσες, μεταξύ των οποίων ρωσικά, τουρκικά και αραβικά. Σήμερα μιλάει πολύ καλά 16 γλώσσες και μπορεί να διαβάσει και να εκφραστεί σε άλλες 16.

Και μερικά links: 
Συμβούλιο της Ευρώπης
Wikipedia


----------



## sarant (Sep 26, 2008)

Είναι υπαρκτό πρόσωπο.


----------



## curry (Sep 26, 2008)

Μα δεν τις μπερδεύει τόσες γλώσσες; Σοβαρά, εδώ μπλέκω την προφορά των γαλλικών με των ιταλικών... Ασύλληπτο μου φαίνεται αυτό που κάνει, θεός!


----------



## nickel (Sep 26, 2008)

Πριν από τρία χρόνια, μέσα από μια συζήτηση στις πρώτες μου μέρες στο τ., ανακάλυψα ότι μόλις είχε πεθάνει, σε ηλικία 92 ετών, ένας άνθρωπος που αγάπησα και θαύμασα στις μέρες που δούλευα στο BBC. Αναπλήρωνε διάφορους διευθυντές τμημάτων κατά την απουσία τους, οπότε τον είχα συχνά αφεντικό και μου δόθηκε η ευκαιρία, μέσα από τις συζητήσεις μας, να μάθω για τις πολλές γλώσσες που μιλούσε και πώς το είχε καταφέρει. Γι' αυτό τον θαύμαζα. Τον αγαπούσα για την καλοσύνη του. Τον έχασα φεύγοντας το '80 και τον «ξαναβρήκα», με τεράστια καθυστέρηση, μέσα από τις νεκρολογίες που είχαν μόλις γραφτεί τον Δεκέμβριο του 2004. Ο George Campbell είχε βρει μια θέση στο Guinness Book of Records (στην Wikipedia δεν τον βρήκα). Τον καιρό που συνομιλούσαμε, μιλούσε 35 γλώσσες. Έφτασε να μιλάει 44.

Επιτρέψτε μου να γεμίσω αυτή τη σελίδα με μια νεκρολογία που ανακάλυψα στην Washington Post.

*George Campbell Dies; Spoke 44 Languages*

George L. Campbell, a British linguist who could converse with cabbies and shopkeepers, write scholarly tomes and conduct learned discourse in more than 40 languages, died of pneumonia Dec. 15 in Brighton, England.

He was 92.

Mr. Campbell, who was listed in the Guinness Book of World Records during the 1980s as one of the world's greatest living linguists, could speak and write fluently in at least 44 languages and had a working knowledge of perhaps 20 others.

He was the author of the Compendium of the World's Languages (Routledge, 2000), a two-volume work that includes articles on more than 250 tongues, along with a summary of the language's geographic location, its relation to other languages and the number of people who speak it.

As the British author Anthony Burgess noted in a 1991 review of the Compendium, Mr. Campbell had a ways to go to master the world's thousand-odd languages but was a "genuine polyglot" nonetheless.

Burgess predicted that the book, "created out of a few mouthfuls of air," would be "a lifelong delight."

Mr. Campbell, a linguist at the BBC for many years, also wrote a companion book, Handbook of Scripts and Alphabets (Routledge, 1997).

George Law Campbell was born in Dingwall, Scotland, the son of the overseer of gardens and dells for Lord and Lady Seaforth, heirs to the Brahan Castle Estates.

The Campbell family lived on the main estate, near the castle.

Mr. Campbell's sister Aileen Campbell McCausey, who immigrated to the United States in 1947 and who lives in Woodstock, Va., noted that her older brother had a slight stammer from an early age.

Playing outside at age 2 1/2 or 3, he was attacked by the Seaforth family dogs; McCausey said their mother always claimed that his stammer originated in that traumatic event.

In school - from elementary through high school, as McCausey recalled - teachers thought Mr. Campbell was a dunce because of his stammer.

They relegated him to the back of the classroom and ignored him, which allowed him to devour language books on his own.

His best schoolboy friend was deaf, and because Mr. Campbell rarely talked, taunting schoolmates labeled them "the deaf and the dumb."

When he and his sister rode their bikes to school, the young Mr. Campbell had his sister take the lead so he could follow in her path while he concentrated on whatever language book he had propped on his handlebars.

His sister recalled that he told an Oxford University interviewer that "if it was today's world, someone would have cured me, and I would never have been a linguist."

Sitting in the back of the classroom, he taught himself Spanish and Italian before learning French and German in high school.

When he applied to the University of Edinburgh, he found out he needed to know a classic language, so he taught himself six years of Latin in a year and won the school's Latin prize.

He found his language books burrowing through secondhand bookstalls at a fish market.

He studied German at the University of Leipzig and mastered eight other languages from fellow students who had come to Leipzig from Central and Eastern Europe.

In 1937, he received a degree in librarianship from London University and became assistant librarian in the School of Slavonic Studies.

He picked up Hungarian, Persian and Albanian along the way.

With the outbreak of World War II in 1939, Mr. Campbell was called to the military but was immediately transferred to the BBC World Service as a language supervisor.

His job, as former colleague Victor Price noted in a Scottish newspaper, the Ross-Shire Journal, was to make sure that speakers did not stray from their authorized scripts and to shut them off if they did.

He stayed with the BBC until 1974, when he retired as head of the Romanian Service.

Living in retirement in Brighton, he taught himself classical Chinese, Basque and several other languages and translated academic works, mainly from Russian and German.

He also played the piano and taught himself tensor calculus ("I wanted to know what the cosmologists were talking about," he told his former BBC colleague.)

Another BBC colleague, George Mikes, recalled in the Guardian newspaper a few years ago that he had made a point of asking native speakers at the BBC about Mr. Campbell's facility.

"All said that his knowledge was not only adequate but amazing," Mikes wrote.

Survivors include his wife of 64 years, Jen Campbell of Wiltshire, England; two sons, Colin Campbell of Bath, England, and Malcolm Campbell of Twickenham, England; two sisters; and seven grandchildren.

Douglas Dearie, Mr. Campbell's nephew and a Bowie software engineer, recalled his uncle as a gentle man with a wry sense of humor who, in his soft-spoken Scottish burr, loved telling stories.

Dearie recalled that Mr. Campbell and his wife traveled the world but didn't like to go where they already knew the language.

Mr. Campbell never visited the United States, although in the late 1980s, he worked closely with several Native American tribes in the Southwest on translating phonetic languages.

That work was especially meaningful to him.

As McCausey recalled, she and her brother had few playmates on the Brahan Estate, so they spent a great deal of time together acting out Zane Grey westerns.

He was "Wetzel," she "Jonathan," from Grey's "Spirit of the Border."

Once, she fell out of a tree and accidentally bashed him in the head with her homemade tomahawk when she landed on top of him.

The last time McCausey saw her brother, a couple of years ago, he recalled that long-ago adventure.​


----------

